#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  PDMS Commands and Basic programming

## ductienhn

Hi friends,
I have found an interesting guide for PDMS programmers.
This guide did help me alot with macro, PML and PML2 programming.
I also attached PDMS command manual for you reference.


I hope this can help.See More: PDMS Commands and Basic programming

----------


## pvaladares

Hi !

Check also the commands and plugins, namely PDMS Bible ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] )

----------


## winoo82

Thank you so much.

----------


## Antony

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han_BFY

In here you will get a lot about PDMS -> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CASB1

Thanx!!!!!!!!

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks 4 sharing

----------

